# Does this Help?



## AncientSnapper (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, I think making a B&W photo is the hardest thing to do - loosing colour and just having shape and tone to tell a story.

I've written some notes on this task and would like to know if you reckon the ideas would help.

http://www.broadhurst-family.co.uk/lefteye/MainPages/Tutorial_B&W.htm


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 2, 2008)

That was a good guide - thank you. I'm reading through the rest of the site now


----------



## Helen B (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you think that it is worth mentioning that the weighted conversion (an approximation of human spectral sensitivity) is the 'convert to greyscale' (Mode>Greyscale) method rather than 'desaturate'?

Best,
Helen


----------



## AncientSnapper (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent point Helen, I've added it to the list of ways not to make B&W images!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice tutorial. 

A few tools maybe worth mentioning if you were to mention conversion tools are Graphics Converter (Mac only!) and B&W Styler that comes with PhotoWiz.  Both tools are fairly robust (lots of options and option parameters) for conversions!


----------



## icassell (Jul 2, 2008)

This was a great help, thanks!  I'm very poor at B/W conversions and have several images that I'm working on.  I'll post when I get a chance.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 2, 2008)

AncientSnapper said:


> Excellent point Helen, I've added it to the list of ways not to make B&W images!



Unless I'm looking at the wrong version, it still reads as if desaturate is a weighted method, which it isn't.

Best,
Helen


----------



## silversprej (Jul 2, 2008)

It's a very nice tutorial for the beginner. Maybe you could mention dodge/burn as well? A very nice way of dodgin&burning is to create a empty new layer set to soft light and then just paint with black or white (at varied opacity if you like), and use the opacity slider to control the amount of effect. Just an idea 

Edit: Oh, I just noticed you already have that technique on your website.. :roll:


----------



## AncientSnapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Unless I'm looking at the wrong version, it still reads as if desaturate is a weighted method, which it isn't.
> 
> Best,
> Helen


 
Yes, I was in too much of a rush and it was misleading - hopefully better now, and thanks for spotting it Helen


----------



## AncientSnapper (Jul 3, 2008)

silversprej said:


> Maybe you could mention dodge/burn as well?


Yes I've added that idea - plus Lab mode.

I'm really just trying to open people's minds to doing anything but the automatic route!

Thank you


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jul 3, 2008)

Knowing nothing about color to BW conversions, I have a few basic questions. 
Is it possible and is there any advantage in shooting  directly in BW and forgoing conversion? 
A problem I have with conversions is that although they often have a great gray scale, the Blacks and Whites are not a clean as with true BW film. I tried to read your tutorial, but got lost in things I needed to know but did not. Just my old mind showing again. 
If you can shoot in BW on a digital camera, are filters of any value? I typically use a red or light yellow with my film some times a green to bring out foliage, and a blue for a pseudo night time effect or to reduce exposure values to a usable range. Any help in digital BW?
Finally, the final image in film is in part a result of the surface of the paper you use for printing, I like a gloss for a lot of BW, and that does not come through in a computer- any thoughts on that? 
I must sound ignorant to most of the younger posters on here, but I know one way pretty well and have not learned the new way yet. 
Thank  you for your response, even if it is to stuff it old man. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## Alpha (Jul 3, 2008)

Judge Sharpe said:


> Is it possible and is there any advantage in shooting  directly in BW and forgoing conversion?



Possible, yes. Good idea, no.



> A problem I have with conversions is that although they often have a great gray scale, the Blacks and Whites are not a clean as with true BW film.



Have you learned how to set your white/black points, use levels and curves?



> If you can shoot in BW on a digital camera, are filters of any value?



Yes. If you're planning on converting, not much different than film.



> Finally, the final image in film is in part a result of the surface of the paper you use for printing, I like a gloss for a lot of BW, and that does not come through in a computer- any thoughts on that?



If you're printing at home chances are that may be the problem. Gloss black and white prints can done well on pro-quality inkjet printers but as with any inkjet printing you have to be careful of laying down too much ink, which results in what's called Bronzing.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jul 3, 2008)

Thankyou for your reply- I still shoot BW film and will for a while because I hae a  large stockpile given to me when a friend closed his pro studio. 
There are a lot of tricks involved that I have not learned yet to shooting with digital cameras. But I have an excuse- Im old. LOL
Judge Sharpe


----------

